# Folding Attic Stairs



## Salinas (Aug 28, 2008)

Where can you buy attic type fold down stairs? Are they costly? 
Also, how do you install them? Is it a fairly simple process?


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 29, 2008)

Ask at your local building supply store...  if they don't have them, they'll probably know who does.

--Bushytails


----------



## shrek (Nov 6, 2008)

They have them around here at Lowes and Home Depot in 6-8' and 8-10' heights. I think they start at around $80.


----------

